# Asadj's hybrids!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

One of our members, Asadj, also raises dove/pigeon hybrids, and he sent me the link to his Picasa album with beautiful pictures of some of his hybrids. I asked if I could post a thread for you all to see and he said sure. I thought everyone would enjoy these lovely pijies:

http://picasaweb.google.com/zakriya78/PigeonDoveHybrids


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, they sure look different. I like them.
I have a mated pigeon/ringneck pair, they never laid eggs though. I wouldn't let them breed anyways, but good to know what the offsprings would look like.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Quite amazing looking birds .. very pretty .. thanks for the link to the photos!

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow. They look like modified doves. Which they are kind of lol. Very beautiful.

Is it comon for them to open there mouths like that?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Very beautiful...quite fascinating...

and the reason for these hybrids is...????  

Shi


----------



## mystery (Jan 13, 2007)

their really pretty, would they be sterile?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I think they would be sterile, the ada calls them mules.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are supposedly mostly sterile but there is the off-chance of having one hatch, apparently. I can't remember the exact percentage. 

Shi, I think it has just become a hobby and he breeds them for pleasure. He is really into hybrids.


----------

